# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Valentines Day

## Endurer

So, the Valentines day is just around the corner and it's high time for the age old question; to celebrate or not to celebrate.

What are your views on the day? Will you be celebrating it or not? Post comments below or use the poll above to air your views.

Cheers!

----------


## Nabeel88

In my perception celebrating a festive or other special day is a fun thing.  :Smile: 
People who don't celebrate, on the same day they are found watching news on TV and checking posts about Valentine's Day on blogs and social networking websites. o_O

----------


## Endurer

True, and the very same people will go to lengths in protesting and passing out every-day-is-a-this-day logic.

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello  :Smile:  how r u bhai soooo nice to b posting after a loooong time. Well, i think it is great that there is a day dedicated to love n romance because evn tho people say oh there shouldnt b a day u shud show ur love everyday!, that is not the case or the reality.. noone does that...life is too bz..its nice to hav a day where people stop n try to do something romantic / loving for their special someone...we a

----------


## friendlygal786

All deserve it right?

----------


## Endurer

Hello sisso! So good to see you again  :Smile:  Yes, I totally agree with you on that. While we do love or cherish the people in our lives, we tend to take them for granted most of the times. In days like these we can concentrate on appreciating them a little more than we normally do.

----------


## Tulip

Well I am not in favour, nor against it. But I won't be celebrating it.




> Hello  how r u bhai soooo nice to b posting after a loooong time. Well, i think it is great that there is a day dedicated to love n romance because evn tho people say oh there shouldnt b a day u shud show ur love everyday!, that is not the case or the reality.. noone does that...life is too bz..its nice to hav a day where people stop n try to do something romantic / loving for their special someone...we a


Friendly........welcome backkie...!  :Smile:  xx missed u...

----------


## Yawarkamal

Not only one day , everyday is special if u love someone make them happy everyday. On valentines mostly flirts fake love rules everywhere. True love don't needs valentines day. 

To celebrates valentine day . I am not so sure about it may b not.

----------


## Tulip

> Not only one day , everyday is special if u love someone make them happy everyday. On valentines mostly flirts fake love rules everywhere. True love don't needs valentines day.
> 
> To celebrates valentine day . I am not so sure about it may b not.



Nice reply Yawar. I really liked it.

----------


## Yawarkamal

> Nice reply Yawar. I really liked it.


Thanks, really i didn't get the point for celebrating valentines day. With true love everyday awesome, yummy like vanilla icecream.hehe

----------


## Endurer

Welcome back, Yawar.

I'd disagree with you on that. It's not about who does what on a particular day. If I were to apply the same logic, then we don't need to celebrate Eid too because the rest of the days are pretty much the same as well. What people do on a certain day should have no bearing on how we celebrate the said day. It's about taking a day off of our otherwise busy lives and appreciate those around us.

----------


## friendlygal786

> Welhopefully am not in favour, nor against it. But I won't be celebrating it.
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly........welcome backkie...!  xx missed u...


Hi tulip sooo nice to c u again! Missed u too..hopefully will keep seeing u here  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Sure friendly  :Smile: 

And you do have a point endurer.

----------


## Nabeel88

> Not only one day , everyday is special if u love someone make them happy everyday. On valentines mostly flirts fake love rules everywhere. True love don't needs valentines day.
> 
> To celebrates valentine day . I am not so sure about it may b not.


What if I say to celebrate your birthday on daily basis just because you live everyday.

----------


## Yawarkamal

> Welcome back, Yawar.
> 
> I'd disagree with you on that. It's not about who does what on a particular day. If I were to apply the same logic, then we don't need to celebrate Eid too because the rest of the days are pretty much the same as well. What people do on a certain day should have no bearing on how we celebrate the said day. It's about taking a day off of our otherwise busy lives and appreciate those around us.


Everyone have there own so many logics , its hard to change them, eid and valentine there is difference between them earth and sky. We cannot compare this with Eid day. 

people do so many things on valentines day which our religion not allows , time pass love . I am against that....

----------


## Yawarkamal

> What if I say to celebrate your birthday on daily basis just because you live everyday.


Dear birthday and valentines day totally different things.

----------


## Yawarkamal

i am rushing to work now , but will try to post in evening, why not to celebrate.

----------


## Endurer

> Everyone have there own so many logics , its hard to change them, eid and valentine there is difference between them earth and sky. We cannot compare this with Eid day.
> people do so many things on valentines day which our religion not allows , time pass love . I am against that....


We cannot be held responsible for the deeds of people at large. The day isn't about going out to harrass people, it's about giving your loved ones dedicated attention.

I say let people do what they want to do. Who are we to become the moral police?

----------


## friendlygal786

> We cannot be held responsible for the deeds of people at large. The day isn't about going out to harrass people, it's about giving your loved ones dedicated attention.
> 
> I say let people do what they want to do. Who are we to become the moral police?


I agree..u kno its not so much "celebrating" it like u celebrate eid or 
christmas ..its just something nice like going out to dinner or giving ur wife flowers

----------


## Yawarkamal

Something nice only With wife thats ok.. 

What about the  history of valentines day. What exactly it was and why ?

----------


## Endurer

This is what I stand against:



We all know how law is misused in Pakistan.

----------


## Tulip

Hmm... so why are you against it ?

----------


## Endurer

Against what?

----------


## Yawarkamal

Last year in pakistan in one city 4000 video clips recorded by hidden cameras in hotels,coffee shops,ice cream shops etc,and later sold out for websites.

----------


## Endurer

Law enforcement should go after the perverts making and circulating these videos.

----------


## Tulip

Agreed.
Now what the hell has happened in the name of "hayya day"? I am losing all hope in our people now...

----------


## Endurer

Bunch of illiterate molvis making noise to get attention ala haya day.

----------


## Tulip

Ya.. and did you watch the news? The two groups had a fight and they fired at each other!

----------


## sikandar107

Valentine Day can not be enforced on anyone.  Its the passion and belongingness towars each other on a pulse to pulse bring that make the people come together and then it brings one special day called Valentine Day.  We can dedicate our whole life to a person who we luv but just chose one special day for her/him to demonstrate that all thru the life time he/she would be special and no one can ever take his/her place.  Its like saying my luv that you are the most desired person in my life and so, You are my VALENTINE for ever !!  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Nice reply Sikandar.

----------


## sikandar107

Shukriya Tulip !!  :Smile:

----------

